# Caliper Tool Stuck on rear brakes



## kooramos (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm on my last brake pad and my caliper tool is stuck. I've tried everything and it wont move. Any help is much needed cause its my only car. If anyone is located near by and could even stop by I'll gladly give you $40 after I return the caliper tool to autozone. I live in Stanton/Cypress CA


----------



## Katrina (Apr 11, 2013)

How did the whole process turn out for you? I'm having the same problem except I can't really get it turned to compress period. I had my brother and his friend help buut it's difficult to turn as well... Did you run into the same thing and what did you end up doing?

Katrina



kooramos said:


> I'm on my last brake pad and my caliper tool is stuck. I've tried everything and it wont move. Any help is much needed cause its my only car. If anyone is located near by and could even stop by I'll gladly give you $40 after I return the caliper tool to autozone. I live in Stanton/Cypress CA


----------



## zxx (Apr 27, 2013)

> How did the whole process turn out for you? I'm having the same problem except I can't really get it turned to compress period. I had my brother and his friend help buut it's difficult to turn as well... Did you run into the same thing and what did you end up doing?


 If it had that much resistance the caliper is likely seized. An obvious sign would be a torn boot and symptoms include uneven wear on that side, but I suppose their are other reasons the caliper could seize. Your next step would be to look into rebuilding it or replacing it (about $80). 

OP, are you still having issues?


----------

